# Today 4-21-13



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well checked today in SE michigan here. I checked 2 early bird spots an another 4 new spots with well over 30-40 BTA clusters in each and i found nothing.

Plant life looks to be just starting to come up and should be great in a week or two with a decent warm up.

Did find two Gardner's mating though and the boy caught them both lol.

C


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I checked my number1spot today and not a thing.. Check a big BTA area yesterday with the snow and not a thing!! Then again I havent had much luck with blacks down here in the SE....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bike4500_3 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi what is a bta area. i'm new at this. Thanks


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

bike4500_3 said:


> Hi what is a bta area. i'm new at this. Thanks


Big Tooth Aspen- type of tree


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> I checked my number1spot today and not a thing.. Check a big BTA area yesterday with the snow and not a thing!! Then again I havent had much luck with blacks down here in the SE....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was wondering about that ripp. I have never found a black down here. I onlt got 4 years or so shroomin but never a black. I did rnd up finding a large amount of new spots eith many ash and elm though so.I'm glad i mad the trip out lol.

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

You can find them dwn here!!! I did have a few spots a few years ago but they stoped producing.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> You can find them dwn here!!! I did have a few spots a few years ago but they stoped producing..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same strands of trees as usual fir blacks?

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brybrain (Jan 6, 2007)

2 mini's today


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

cdavid202 said:


> Same strands of trees as usual fir blacks?
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My blacks dwn here have always come from BTAs mixed with maples.. I do have another stand that im gonna check in a few days.. The only problem with this stand is it gets hit pretty hard by others....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> My blacks dwn here have always come from BTAs mixed with maples.. I do have another stand that im gonna check in a few days.. The only problem with this stand is it gets hit pretty hard by others....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hate when tgat happens.

Good luck

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

